# Resection of Keloid Scars



## paynemedbill (Jan 12, 2010)

Good Evening everyone.  Can anyone provide assistance with locating the most appropriate code for the resection of two keloid scars 4x4 cm?  This procedure was not done in conjunction with c-section.  "Thank You" in advance for any and all responses.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 12, 2010)

*Integumentary system*

You are looking at either:

Option 1:  Excision of lesion (each "lesion" is coded separately) plus intermediate repair if required to close the surgical wound.

Option 2:  Complex repair includes "scar revision."  Here you would add the lengths of each together to find the one code. 

In either case, if these were indeed separate from the C-section incision, then you'll need a -59 modifier. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

